# 2013 Cruze 1LT 1.4T 6A Top Speed



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

I am a car guy, and a modder too boot. I am just asking this question so I don't go out an try to find it.

A bit of background. I have a super modded Sunfire (boosted, suspension, brakes the whole nine yards) that I left the speed governer ON because I can't yet best that speed at the track. 

My question is, what should the top speed of my Cruze me? Is it limited? My dad and I went for a drive on his friends ranch Saturday, and he tried to top it out in manual mode and it stopped at 112. The speedo goes to 140, would 112 really be top speed that the car is limited too? Does it have limiters for manual mode and regular drive mode?


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

From what I have seen around the 'net it seems that the 1.4l tops out around 115 rev limited


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah dragon i read that. I was mainly wondering if there are any differences in manual mode or normal drive mode. 

This car isn't like my sunfire where I can be at 100 before i know it in 5th gear just passing someone. With the Cruze it would have to be deliberate and intended...lol


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Yeah, but these cars weren't built for speed, they were built for economy. Remember that 5th & 6th are both Overdrive gears (6th being really long), so you won't get the same speed/acceleration out of them as you would in your Sunfire (it is was a 5/6 speed), even stock.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

yeah the sunfire is a 5 speed manual, its factory top speed is 108 to 110...

so top speed in the cruzwe is probably done in 4th gear then? that would make sense if 5th and 6th are overdrives.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

The speed limiter on mine is 116. As soon as I hit that the computer will cut the power until it reaches 110~112 mph then the power will come back until it reaches 116 again. I talked to Jerry about it and he told me that Vince from trifecta can remove the limiter but only if you have installed Z rated tires that can handle more than 120 mph.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

From Tirerack.com:


U124 mph200 km/hH130 mph210 km/hSport Sedans & CoupesV149 mph240 km/hSport Sedans, Coupes & Sports Cars

Because Road & Track discovered the ECO MT is drag limited to slightly over 130 MPH I won't put anything short of V rated tires on my ECO MT. Also, the tire manufacturer's speed rating assumes you are running close to or at the max sidewall pressure - another reason to boost your tire pressure. For example, an H rated tire requires that you be 5 PSI over the door placard to get to the rated speed. (Source is again TireRack.com).


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Evofire said:


> yeah the sunfire is a 5 speed manual, its factory top speed is 108 to 110...
> 
> so top speed in the cruzwe is probably done in 4th gear then? that would make sense if 5th and 6th are overdrives.


I think the top end of 5th hits top speed, as it would be very similar to 5th in your Sunfire (both are Overdrive). 6th is just a long Overdrive for extra fuel economy.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

my sunfire is a manual...my cruze is an auto....very different transmissions in every way....my sunfire is not controlled electronically at all transmission wise....


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Evofire said:


> yeah the sunfire is a 5 speed manual, its factory top speed is 108 to 110...
> 
> so top speed in the cruzwe is probably done in 4th gear then? that would make sense if 5th and 6th are overdrives.


Road & Track's test report showed they were in 4th gear when they aero drag limited the ECO MT they were testing.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Evofire said:


> my sunfire is a manual...my cruze is an auto....very different transmissions in every way....my sunfire is not controlled electronically at all transmission wise....


I know, but 5th gear on both cars is an Overdrive gear, and as such, they would be similar in use


----------



## kmg73106 (Jun 16, 2013)

had mine going 120 used cruse control to get there. i dont know if that makes a difference.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

This is tge first car I've never tested top speed before maybe because its not designed for it lol. But you want fun carve some canyons, or vist a road course. 

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Never tested top speed in my cruze, finally hit 100mph a few days back passing a car, have had car 1.5years and over 30,000 miles & never felt the need to go fast. Most of the time I'm just cruzin at 45-65mph on backroads. 

my 2012 auto I was in 5th gear at 100mph, however if I were to do it again I would take 4th almost to redline before shifting to 5th because 5th was very slow.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello, 

It is nice to see everyone's top speed in this economic vehicle. Please be sure to wear your seat-belt! 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

i guess my question is, what does the 2013 1.4t 6speed auto have as a limiter/governer? anything? is it different in 4th then in 5th and 6th? is it different in manual mode versus drive mode?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

116 on the dyno.

Aero limited around 120-130 depending on trim. I'd be more concerned about the proper rated tires, however.

The 1.4T Automatic '11 will shift within it's peak horsepower range at roughly 110 mph.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm pretty sure when the Cruze hit's anything over 116, rainbows, teddy bears and smiley faces start coming out of the tailpipe.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello,
> 
> It is nice to see everyone's top speed in this economic vehicle. Please be sure to wear your seat-belt!
> 
> ...


This and keep these speeds on the German Autobahn or closed course. Don't do this with other traffic around (unless that traffic is moving at this speed as well).

I can believe a top speed of 130+ in the ECO MT since I know from experience that 98 MPH is 2900 RPM in 6th gear.


----------



## CruzerKyle (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a Holden (Australian) version of the Cruze, 1.6L Petrol Auto, but mine is governed to about 99mph... bit disappointing but what can you expect right! Handles great with a good set of wheels.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> This and keep these speeds on the German Autobahn or closed course. Don't do this with other traffic around (unless that traffic is moving at this speed as well).
> 
> I can believe a top speed of 130+ in the ECO MT since I know from experience that 98 MPH is 2900 RPM in 6th gear.


I got 93 in 3rd alone before fuel cut and that's as far as I got. It feels like it could pull more in 4th but the fuelmax tires are kinda sketchy so I let that be.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

hmmmm...still no for sure answer....


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

There is a top speed limiter. I'll have to look at the PCM to tell you what it is, but i believe it's around 120 on my 1lt M6.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I have an Eco 6 my and tuned I've been to 120 I'm pretty sure 130 with a tune.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Road and Track tested a 2011 ECO MT and discovered the car was drag limited around 138 mph. They were if 5th gear. I suspect the LT will be drag limited somewhere below that because it's not a aerodynamic at high speed.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

everyone is talking M6, i have a A6. think they are the same?


----------



## KMGLTZ (Oct 31, 2013)

bone stock 12 eco MT... i was riding in one on a "closed course" and hit 134


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Evofire said:


> everyone is talking M6, i have a A6. think they are the same?


I suspect the automatics will drag limit out slightly slower (1-2 MPH) than their manual version simply because there is more parasitic drag in an automatic. They certainly won't be faster.


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't understand why Cruzes are so slow. I know they were made for "economy" but there are cars that get just as good milage but are a lot more powerful. I made the mistake of jumping on the Cruze without knowledge of its lack of power thinking it was going to be like the Cobalt, seeing that it is its successor. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

My diesel Cruze - Korean build, of course - happily gets to over 170km/h, quite quickly from a rolling start of 80km/h when passing B-doubles and the like on the open road.

It's not a rocket off the line, but it's certainly a long-legged beastie, IMHO.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Chase Toole said:


> I don't understand why Cruzes are so slow. I know they were made for "economy" but there are cars that get just as good milage but are a lot more powerful. I made the mistake of jumping on the Cruze without knowledge of its lack of power thinking it was going to be like the Cobalt, seeing that it is its successor.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Because it's made to compete with the likes of a Honda Civic and what have you? Because it's 1.4 liters? 

What else do you know of that gets 38-42 mpg highway without a CVT transmission and is faster than the Cruze? Maybe a Focus, but there's not much else. 

Cruze =/= race car. Anything with 138 hp should tell you that. Neither was the 2.2L Cobalt.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Chase Toole said:


> I don't understand why Cruzes are so slow. I know they were made for "economy" but there are cars that get just as good milage but are a lot more powerful. I made the mistake of jumping on the Cruze without knowledge of its lack of power thinking it was going to be like the Cobalt, seeing that it is its successor.


The Cruze's 1.4T power train is slow off the line but is deceptive once you hit 3rd gear. The 2500-3000 RPM range for flat torque once the turbo is fully spooled really makes this car shine at mid-speed acceleration.


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

obermd said:


> Road and Track tested a 2011 ECO MT and discovered the car was drag limited around 138 mph. They were if 5th gear. I suspect the LT will be drag limited somewhere below that because it's not a aerodynamic at high speed.


Yeah maybe if they were going down the side of a mountain. The numbers these guys come up with (0-60, 1/4m, top speed etc) are often ridiculous. 

The 1.4T is good for 200-210km/h (122-130mph) depending on model. The 1.6T is good for 220km/h (137mph). 
These speeds are using GPS (not speedo which is generally over by 2-4%).


----------



## Mcgin014 (Oct 6, 2011)

I have been able to hit 126 on the speedo in my 11 LTZ auto on the way out to Vegas. I'm tuned if that matters.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mc2crazy (Oct 25, 2013)

My 1LT is too new to try it. Most cars are limited to under the speed rating of the tires. My 6000# Ram truck shuts down at about 110... haven't topped out my Charger R/T yet, Z rated tires, guessing about 160 if drag limited... 100+ comes quickly... speedo matches Garmin Nav


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

this thread went way way away from what i intended. I was looking for a SET goverend speed or limiter, not what everyone has accomplished.. lol


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Evofire said:


> this thread went way way away from what i intended. I was looking for a SET goverend speed or limiter, not what everyone has accomplished.. lol


Actually all these responses do answer your question, but only when taken together. The answer is that other than the rev limiters to protect the engine, and yes, even the automatics have this, there is no set speed limiter for the Cruze. The top speed will either be the red line in 6th gear or the point at which the car becomes aerodynamic drag limited and physically cannot continue to accelerate through the air.

To my knowledge no one has tested the ECO AT, LT AT, or LTZ for top speed and published their findings. The only published, closed course findings I have seen are for the ECO MT and they showed aero drag is the limiting factor.


----------



## killis00 (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a 2011 Cruze Ltz 6A And I know that at 110 it shift from 5th to 6th just did it yesterday. 5th gear is direct 1.0 (Direct) 6th is .87 (OD) at 115 I'm at 4,000 RPM. Gps has also confirmed my speed along with Spedo and Scanguage II. I had half a tank of No Ethanol 91 Octane. Vince tuned and removed Limiter. Only the Eco MT has more than 1 OD. I did not reach top speed.


----------

